# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  7×7.. أسخن 7 مواجهات بين مانشستر يونايتد وليفربول

## محمد السيد

*"يورو سبورت عربية" ترصد أبرز سبع مواجهات في تاريخ مباريات عملاقي كرة القدم الإنكليزي الشياطين الحمر وفرقة الريدز.*   
         في تاريخ مواجهات مانشستر يونايتد وليفربول، تختفي عوامل الفوز  التقليدية من فارق النقاط بين الفريقين أو اكتمال صفوفهما بالنجوم وغير  ذلك، فتصبح للمواجهات خصوصية تضفي عليها سخونة وإثارة شديدة.       
         "يورو سبورت عربية" ترصد أبرز سبع مواجهات في تاريخ مباريات الفريقين العريقين.        رأس فيرديناند (22 يناير 2006) 
         افتقد مانشستر يونايتد في تلك المباراة خدمات لاعبه البرتغالي  كرستيانو رونالدو، لم يتمكن أبناء فيرغسون من هز شباك ليفربول، وأضاع على  الطرف الآخر، جبريل سيسيه فرصة مؤكدة للريدز لهز شباك الشياطين الحمر في  الدقائق الأولى من المباراة.       
         استمر التعادل السلبي حتى الدقيقة الأخيرة من عمر المباراة، حين  قام رايان غيغز بتمرير كرة عرضية من ضربة ثابتة ارتقي لها يو فيرديناند  وحولها برأسه داخل الشباك.        افتتاحية راش (26 إبريل 1992) 
         شهدت هذه المباراة أول أهداف إيان راش في مرمى مانشستر يونايتد،  نجح النجم الويلزي في زيارة شباك شياطين في الدقيقة 12، وحاول لاعبو  يونايتد إدراك التعادل لكن مارك والترز سجل الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 87،  وتسبب فوز ليفربول بهذا اللقاء في ابتعاد يونايتد عن المتصدر ليدز الذي حسم  اللقب لصالحه بفارق 4 نقاط عن الشياطين الحمر.        انتفاضة متأخرة (7 يناير 1999) 
         تمكن الفتي الذهبي مايكل أوين من زيارة شباك بيتر شمايكل بعد مرور  دقيقتين فقط من هذه المباراة في كأس إنكلترا، وحول برأسه كرة عرضية داخل  الشباك في غفلة من مدافعي يونايتد، ضغط الشياطين بقوة وحرمهم القائم من هدف  مؤكد بعد تسديدة قوية من روي كين، ومع اقتراب النهاية تمكن دوايت يورك من  تسجيل هدف التعادل قبل أن ينجح البديل سولسكاير في تسجيل هدف قاتل ليعبر  الشياطين عقبة ليفربول.        قسوة ليفربول (14 مارس 2009) 
         نجح كرستيانو رونالدو في وضع يونايتد في المقدمة مبكراً، بتسجيل  هدف من ضربة جزاء، ثم جاء الرد عنيفًا من ليفربول بأربعة أهداف تسبب فيها  بصورة أساسية دفاع الشياطين الحُمر، خاصة نيمانيا فيديتش الذي طُرد بسبب  عنفه، أهداف ليفربول جاءت عن طريق فيرناندو توريس وستيفين جيراراد وأوريليو  ودوسينا.        نهائي المتعة (26 مارس 1983) 
         افتتح نورمان وايتسايد التسجيل لمانشستر يونايتد واستمر تفوق  الشياطين الحمر حتى تعادل آلان كيندي لاعب ليفربول بتسديدة قوية بقدمه  اليسرى من مسافة بعيدة لتتجه المباراة إلى الوقت الإضافي حيثُ تمكن روني  ويلان من تسجيل هدفٍ بتسديدة متقنة خادعة حسمت اللقب لمصلحة الريدز.        عودة كانتنونا (1 أكتوبر 1995) 
         بعد ثمانية أشهر من الإيقاف بسبب ركله الكونغ فو الشهيرة، عاد  الفرنسي إيريك كانتونا لصفوف مانشستر يونايتد، وكانت أول مباراة يشارك فيها  أمام ليفربول.. صنع كانتونا الهدف الأول ليونايتد بتمريرة عرضية إلى نيكي  بات الذي سجل هدف التقدم، لكّن روبي فاولر تمكن من إدراك التعادل لليفربول  ثم سجل هدفًا ثانيًا وضع الريدز في المقدمة، قبل النهاية بدقائق ذاق  كانتونا مجددًا حلاوة هز الشباك بتسجيل هدف التعادل من ضربة جزاء لينتهي  اللقاء بتعادل الفريقين إيجابيًا بهفدفين لكل منهما        كابوس بروس (19 مارس 1995) 
         تعد هذه المباراة من أسوأ مباريات ستيف بروس لاعب مانشستر يونايتد،  في الدقائق الأولى حصل على إنذار ليغيب بسببه عن المباراة التالية وكانت  في نصف نهائي الكأس، إضافة إلى أنه تسبب في دخول الهدف الثاني في مرمى  فريقه بعدما حول تسديدة ستيف ماكمنمان عن طريق الخطأ في مرماه.. وخسر  يونايتد المباراة بهدفين نظيفين.

----------


## mohamed73

شكرا عالمتابعة اخي محمد

----------

